# Underground reptile's Purple tiger Tegus.



## Quartzyellowjacket (Aug 4, 2012)

I just saw the video of the world first Purple Tiger Tegus. I think there were two, but If underground starts breeding them. They could have an entirely new kind of Tegu Morph. I for one am exited.


----------



## bonedoc (Aug 4, 2012)

That is an awesome looking specimen. Would love to get one of those if they come available.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 4, 2012)

It is very interesting looking indeed


----------



## james.w (Aug 4, 2012)

It isn't a morph, just a hybrid. Another marketing ploy from Underground Reptiles.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Aug 4, 2012)

james.w said:


> It isn't a morph, just a hybrid. Another marketing ploy from Underground Reptiles.



Granted they are hybrids, but Isn't Albinism considered a morph in reptiles? And if it were just a hybrid then wouldn't the regulars have the same coloration? Probably not, it's a really neat fusion between part albino and regular creating a cool morph for these hybrids. As for a marketing ploy, we can say that most things are a marketing ploy, "You see that new kind of machine they built to cure the cold?" "No, it's just a marketing ploy so they can sell the machines and cold medicine". But my main point is, how do you know for 100% that they aren't morphs? How do I know for 100% they are morphs? We might not know. So instead of putting black and white statements we can all go to a neutral gray until we find out (Which might be never), but I digress, lets keep the marketing conspiracy for Reddit.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Aug 4, 2012)

wow! these are even better than the pinstripes!
heh


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 4, 2012)

anyone have a link?? I'd like to see these


----------



## Diablo (Aug 4, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> anyone have a link?? I'd like to see these



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3-WlgPQo0k

First vid to come up with google search


----------



## kim86 (Aug 4, 2012)

pretty awesome looking, can't wait to see them as adults!


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 5, 2012)

Definitely interesting, and I agree so much with Kim, I am REALLY curious to see these as adults, or at least Juveniles to get a better idea.


----------



## Murkve (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd love to see their adult coloration as well. I'm wondering if it will become yet more brilliant, or subdued.


----------



## Dana C (Aug 6, 2012)

Before getting too excited about the "Purple Tiger Tegu" possibilities one must consider a few things. A "morph" can be the result of a genetic mutation and environmental factors in tandem. The color trait of this animal may or may not be inheritable. Considering that the one pictured is the result of a cross between different color variants, my guess would be that it is reproducible with some luck. That there haven't been more of these around, gives me the sense that the color may be an aberration and the animal may not be a morph.
Who knows? Time will tell.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Aug 7, 2012)

The morph is albino the variations are caused by the fact that it is a hybrid of two species in my opinion.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 7, 2012)

i agree with dana c iv'e been asking my vet and she said the same thing that most of the morph wont reproduce and some end up living till a year old a die...im going over to underground on saturday i'll take a video and post it for everybody to see them and hopefully hill sell me the albino one...he still hasn't given a price so that mean he'll over price them...


----------



## chelvis (Aug 7, 2012)

From the genetic standpoint this is not really that rare. He crossed a het albino blue and red to get his female blue red maybe it was even an albino blue I don't know for sure all he says is the female cross was het for albino and so way the male. So really these are only 25% red tegu and 75% which would mean the albinoisum trait was brought out due to the blue genetics.

As for the paradox it will be interesting to see if it survives. I mean look at the red tegu albinos, I haven't heard anything more about them once they hatched.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 7, 2012)

chelvis said:


> From the genetic standpoint this is not really that rare. He crossed a het albino blue and red to get his female blue red maybe it was even an albino blue I don't know for sure all he says is the female cross was het for albino and so way the male. So really these are only 25% red tegu and 75% which would mean the albinoisum trait was brought out due to the blue genetics.
> 
> As for the paradox it will be interesting to see if it survives. I mean look at the red tegu albinos, I haven't heard anything more about them once they hatched.



whats up chelvis thnx for the help with my caiman i have the basking spot at 120...once again thnx and on another note will see what happens but im driving down saturday will see what happens if i comeback with an albino ill post pics up....(all be emailing you chelvis for advise)


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2012)

Doctorpepper, how much are you willing to pay for an albino?


----------



## chelvis (Aug 7, 2012)

DrPepper nice to see you on the fourm and I hope your caiman lizard is doing well. 

I with james on this most will be out of the price range of the average keeper. Considering blue female tegus are going for sky rocketing prices lately, albinos as hatchlings use to be $600 but its been a few years since then so I can't imagin how much a new cross, even unproven morph in the hype of people wanting to breed albinos and blue I think these will easily be in the $2000 range. 

I fact he had to cut the eggs make me worried about their overall health, but it could jut me being a worry wart.


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2012)

I would guess he won't sell them for less than $5k.


----------



## chelvis (Aug 7, 2012)

I can see $5k. I don't see the appeal of albinos, I had a female albino and she was cool but I like the coloring that tegus have. Wish I had kept her though she would be worth her weight in gold now, lol.


----------



## ilovelizards (Aug 22, 2012)

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=115&de=943229#.UDVcZcxUbJ0.facebook

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=115&de=943227#.UDVcRJ9_Gu4.facebook


----------



## spark678 (Aug 22, 2012)

Why didnt he call them purple tigers in the ad?


----------



## kymzilla (Aug 22, 2012)

hopefully they survive, and function normally.
Super neat looking!


----------



## chelvis (Aug 22, 2012)

Calling the purple tigers could be confusing. There are tiger salamanders, snakes etc, but historically no tiger tegus. Listing them like they did eliminates any issue or promises that this is a morph. If it breeds out then great but by calling them by the tiger name can lead people to believe that they are a morph and when they do not breed true could get into the sticky situation. Its a smart move on undergrounds part, less confusion and issues.


----------



## james.w (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I was right on the price. The tigers aren't in either of those ads, the "tigers" were the paradox ones and I'm sure they are holding on to them.


----------



## aambumann (Aug 22, 2012)

Dr.Pepper were you able to find the apple snails you were looking for?


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 22, 2012)

They were for sale at the expo. $5K for albinos and $7500 for the paradox. I told him i was surprised he wasn't holding them back, but he said if someone would pay, he would sell.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 22, 2012)

Mabe he already noes its not a morph so hes probly thinking he might as well sell them if he cant recreate them and before everyone else finds that out to, i could be wrong


----------



## Steven. (Aug 22, 2012)

As laura said... I took this picture because i knew this was gonna be a topic...lol


----------



## spark678 (Aug 23, 2012)

I wish his shop was a little closer to me. Crazy prices. Dont albinos go for less then that?


----------



## james.w (Aug 23, 2012)

Albinos go for whatever those that want one are willing to pay. I have seen them priced as high as $10k for an adult. 

@bmx3000max - the albinos are a morph, now the paradox on the other hand are a fluke. As far as I know nobody has ever been able to breed and purposely get a paradox. They tend to just show up, this is from my experience in snakes, but I'm pretty certain it would be the same with tegus (lizards).


----------



## UggLeeDog (Sep 6, 2012)

My name is Rian and I am the breeder of these amazing lizards, I will gladly field any questions or concerns you all have at any time here or at our website. I can not stress enough how blessed I am to have been so fortunate as to breed these lizards and after trying different combos for 5 years produce what I was trying to! I love your guys forum here I share with you guys a love and facination for these creatures and the fact that I can make a living selling the offspring is even more of an amazing life I am blessed to be living! I am so enamered by these new Tegu morphs I can't even bring myself to sell them and I have been offered more than 10K each!!! Still I can't bring myself to sell even one of them! So fire away!


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 6, 2012)

Did u also do the par. Red and weight? My name is Nick i sent u an email or atleast tried. Die like to buy one if u could get back to me at [email protected] it would be great. Thank you and congratulations on the babies!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay, firing away. Why are there such a large amount of deformities? Incubation or genetics?


----------



## spark678 (Sep 6, 2012)

to make a living of us like he mentioned...


----------



## UggLeeDog (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks yes we do those as well we produced over 100 of those but we are sold out of those sorry, everything went so fast this year you guys are so great thanks!


The genetics on those are fine as the Blues and Reds are close enough related that the eggs are a bit tricky but I'm having solid success with them. I cooked them too hot so 5 of the animals came out with kinks, please know a not so big secret that genetic kinks wont straighten but incubation kinks will totally heal and usually look 100% in less than a year with good nutrition and high UVB. Please also keep in mind there are 5 animals with kinks and they are coming along nicely and more important for this forum don't you think if I was trying to hide it I wouldn't have put them on YouTube? I ain't just all about the do-ray-me To be more honest those are my favs real tough guy fighters and I guess I have a heart for the "tweaked" they are amongst fellow Tweeksters I guess? Why did I cook them too hot? good problem I guess but my total stupidity we had so many eggs in the incubator that the temps were 7 degrees hotter than any previous year, I didn't account for it, I'm pretty dumb sometimes! This year I'm getting all new real incubators and getting away from the old fashioned stuff I've been using too long.


----------

